# Best Plowing Tires



## brett.archer (Nov 2, 2008)

I run a 97 GMC 2500 any suggestions on best tires? Probably 50/50 asphalt to dirt road mix.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would go with a set of 44 inch Intreco Super Swampers. They should work fine.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I used Mastercraft MSR studded on the 97 this winter. Best tires I ever plowed with. I ran 235/85/16.


----------



## younggun86 (Sep 25, 2008)

my friend and I run toyo open country AT's and haven't had an issue yet. 245/75/16s both on 2500HD's


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;778858 said:


> I would go with a set of 44 inch Intreco Super Swampers. They should work fine.


Dave - I'm thinking about trying this. Can I get them studded, and what pressure do you recommend?


----------

